# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  ahlan wa sahlan

## Pinczakko

sorry for not writing in arabic. I haven't set it up in my computer  :: . I've learned arabic a bit in highschool and I'm a moslem.  I've forgotten quite a lot of arabic (the language  for daily conversation, not the one used frequently in the qur'an) since then. I'm interested in learning it again this time, to improve my capability in arabic. BTW, I'm from Bandung, Indonesia.

----------


## Pravit

Ahlan ya Pinczakko! 
Ana atkallam il-arabi shwayya. Laakin mub zayn. Fii naas wayyid, illi yitkallmu il-arabi fil-Indonesia?

----------


## shibo77

As-salaamu alaykum! Ismi Shibo. Ana min al-shina. Kayf halaykum? 
-Shibo

----------


## Yazeed

من يستطيع قراءة ما أكتب؟ 
على كل حال سوف أحاول مساعدتكم :] :]    حظاً سعيداً

----------


## Pinczakko

> As-salaamu alaykum! Ismi Shibo. Ana min al-shina. Kayf halaykum? 
> -Shibo

 bi khair ya Shibo, ismi Darmawan fii indonesia  :: .

----------


## CaMieyLaAa``--

wow ,, from indonesia ?? me too .. hehehehe ^^
but i live in Jakarta .... *so??* hehehehe
well , i learned arabic in junior hi-school
and it was 6 - 7 years ago .. and i already totally forgot what i learn
but i still remember few words such as kitabun , naam , la , hanu .. hehehe LOL

----------

mn yured talom alarabia yane thduth fakt be alarabi  i-hssan@hotmail.com 
i live in saudi arabia 
took arbic only  ::    ::

----------

